

Oracle to move OpenOffice.org to a Community-Based Project - nikosdimopoulos
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Oracle-Announces-Its-Intention-to-Move-OpenOfficeorg-to-a-Community-Based-Project-NASDAQ-ORCL-1428324.htm

======
benatkin
I've been using LibreOffice, a fork which is maintained by The Document
Foundation, for months. I took a look at their blog and there's been plenty of
activity recently, including getting accepted to Google Summer of Code.

<http://blog.documentfoundation.org/>

We already have a community-based project to lead the effort.

~~~
teilo
Yes, my thought exactly. It would be very nice if Oracle would just turn over
the trademark to The Document Foundation, and be done with it. Problem solved,
and everybody is happy.

------
rb01usa
I think they already blew this one.

They refused to work with "The Open Document Foundation" and made the key
leaders step down from their community board so where exactly does this leave
them?

Most distros have already moved or are moving to Libre Office.

Is the name recognition of OpenOffice.org all that's left?

~~~
peterb
A similar thing has happened to Hudson/Jenkins.

~~~
rb01usa
Yes, and in that situation the majority of my peers have decided to side with
Jenkins and seem to have a strong emotional reaction to the Hudson lead,
Oracle and Sonatype.

------
lukeschlather
If Oracle was serious about this they would have reached out to Red Hat,
Google, and the rest about repairing the LibreOffice fork.

Or just assign copyright on OpenOffice.org to the Open Document Foundation.
This announcement smacks to me of "Embrace, Extend, Extinguish" but I'm not
entirely sure why they would want to put resources into any of those things.

~~~
gst
Just read between the lines. This is not about giving OpenOffice.org to the
community, but more about stopping in-house development on the project.

I guess they finally noticed that LibreOffice is quickly overtaking
OpenOffice.org and that OpenOffice.org won't get them any money. Of course it
does not make any difference if Oracle gives this project to the community:
The _only_ interesting thing about OpenOffice.org is the trademark, for
everything else there's LibreOffice.

------
aaront
The damage is already done. Most of the major distros are switching to
LibreOffice in their next versions. I've been advising those with OS X or
Windows to follow suit.

------
omouse
It looks like they're trying to co-opt the effort in order to slow it down. A
lot of people have already switched from OOo to LibreOffice.

------
twomuchpizza
Let me get this straight. The community bails based on Oracle's reputation and
Oracle makes a business move to withdraw from the failing project as a
result... And somehow Oracle are the dicks? Right. You don't have to like
Oracle, but this one ain't that cut and dry.

